# cURL pour whatsapp



## symbol (17 Mars 2018)

Bonjour

Je continu mon exploration (voir mes posts plus anciens, a propos d'un projet de forum dédié au KENO http://kenopronos.free-bb.eu )

Je souhaite maintenant envoyer du texte a whatsapp en 1 ligne de commande cURL (il existe un script multilignes disponible sur le net, mais je preférais 1 ligne).

La syntaxe est


```
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=N°_mobile&text=mon_texte
```

J'ai essayé :

```
curl -i --insecure "https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=0123456789&text=TESTN1"
```

Dans le terminal, ca me renvoi des tas de lignes, et le message n'est pas envoyé.

:-/

Un peu d'aide spécifique est bienvenue.


----------



## symbol (18 Mars 2018)

Après moult tests, je fais ca


```
open -n /Applications/MES_APPLICATIONS/COMMUNICATION\ \&\ RESEAU/Firefox.app "https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=330123456789&text=TESTTEST"
```

Ca ouvre firefox, ca poste le message dans le champ, mais... il reste a appuyer sur "envoyer". Et la je cale :-/





Finalement, après des tests, ca ouvre firefox, mais ca ouvre aussi whatsapp, et met le message "TESTEST" dans le champ de whatsapp (pret a être envoyer), mais il reste toujours le probleme : comment simuler l'appui du bouton "envoyer".


----------



## Larme (19 Mars 2018)

Merci de donner les détails importants.



symbol a dit:


> Je souhaite maintenant envoyer du texte a whatsapp en 1 ligne de commande cURL (il existe un script multilignes disponible sur le net, mais je preférais 1 ligne).


Quel script ? L'as-tu testé? Fonctionne-t-il ? Pourrais-tu le donner afin qu'on regarde ce qu'il fait exactement et te guider ?
Tu peux te baser sur un script qui ne fonctionne pas, ne fait pas ce qu'on souhaite, et rien ne te dit qu'il est possible de le corriger. Vérifie d'abord s'il fonctionne. Ensuite s'il fait plusieurs lignes, ce n'est peut-être pas pour rien.

De plus je ne vois pas pourquoi cela dérange qu'un script (c'est le principe d'un script) fasse plus d'une ligne.



symbol a dit:


> Dans le terminal, ca me renvoi des tas de lignes, et le message n'est pas envoyé.



Quelles lignes cela t'a renvoyé ? Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne les as pas comprises qu'elles ne sont pas importantes, elles peuvent donner des informations cruciales.
La différence entre un développeur et une tierce personne sur un ordinateur ? Le développeur va lire le message d'erreur. C'est là la grosse nuance. Après, qu'il le comprenne, ou qu'il fasse une recherche (doc, Internet, etc.) c'est autre chose, mais donne ces lignes.


----------



## symbol (19 Mars 2018)

Merci de ta réponse.
Ca c'est le script tout fait que j'ai trouvé.
Ca fait référence a "Forever Green client ID", je comprends pas trop, ca renvoi a un abonnement payant.


```
#!/bin/bash
INSTANCE_ID="YOUR_INSTANCE_ID_HERE" # TODO: Replace it with your gateway instance ID here
CLIENT_ID="YOUR_CLIENT_ID_HERE" # TODO: Replace it with your "Forever Green" client ID here
CLIENT_SECRET="YOUR_CLIENT_SECRET_HERE" # TODO: Replace it with your "Forever Green" client secret here

# TODO: Specify the recipient's number (NOT the gateway number) on line 10.
read -r -d '' jsonPayload << _EOM_
{
"number": "12025550108",
"message": "Howdy! Is this exciting?"
}
_EOM_

curl -X POST \
-H "X-WM-CLIENT-ID: $CLIENT_ID" \
-H "X-WM-CLIENT-SECRET: $CLIENT_SECRET" \
-H "Content-Type: application/json" \
-d "$jsonPayload" \
http://api.whatsmate.net/v3/whatsapp/single/text/message/$INSTANCE_ID
```


----------



## symbol (19 Mars 2018)

Concernant la ligne de commande qui me renvoi des lignes :


```
curl -i --insecure "https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=0132456789&text=TESTTEST"
```

ca renvoi (j'ai du tronquer le texte, car trop long pour le poster)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 19 18:19:44 on ttys000
iMac-de-xxx:~ xxx$ /Users/xxx/Desktop/TESTWHATSAPP.sh ; exit;
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Server: Yaws 2.0
Date: Mon, 19 Mar 2018 17:20:29 GMT
Expires: Mon, 19 Mar 2018 18:20:29 GMT
Cache-Control: private; max-age=3600
Content-Length: 70219
Content-Type: text/html
Vary: Accept-Encoding
X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
X-Frame-Options: DENY
Strict-Transport-Security: max-age=15552000; includeSubDomains; preload
Edge-Control: no-cache


<html lang="en"    class="version-d platform-desktop">
<head>
    <meta charset="UTF-8">
    <title>Share on WhatsApp</title>

      
  
    <meta property="og:title" content="Share on WhatsApp"/>
    <meta property="og:image" content="https://www-cdn.whatsapp.net/img/v4/whatsapp-promo-simple.png?v=839687c"/>
    <meta property="og:site_name" content="WhatsApp.com"/>

        <meta name="description" content="WhatsApp Messenger: More than 1 billion people in over 180 countries use WhatsApp to stay in touch with friends and family, anytime and anywhere. WhatsApp is free and offers simple, secure, reliable messaging and calling, available on phones all over the world.">
    <meta property="og:description" content="WhatsApp Messenger: More than 1 billion people in over 180 countries use WhatsApp to stay in touch with friends and family, anytime and anywhere. WhatsApp is free and offers simple, secure, reliable messaging and calling, available on phones all over the world."/>
  
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1, maximum-scale=1, user-scalable=no" />
    <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=9">

    <meta name="theme-color" content="#1BA691">
    <meta name="msapplication-navbutton-color" content="#1BA691">
    <meta name="apple-mobile-web-app-capable" content="yes">
    <meta name="apple-mobile-web-app-status-bar-style" content="#1BA691">

    <link id="favicon" rel="shortcut icon" href="https://whatsapp.com/favicon.png" type="image/png">

    <meta name="google-site-verification" content="Cusl-1G4lInGd7xZ55vzhKEF4l3O11umoaqQ-RxTf2w" />

        <script>
    (function(i,s,o,g,r,a,m){i['GoogleAnalyticsObject']=r;i[r]=i[r]||function(){
    (i[r].q=i[r].q||[]).push(arguments)},i[r].l=1*new Date();a=s.createElement(o),
    m=s.getElementsByTagName(o)[0];a.async=1;a.src=g;m.parentNode.insertBefore(a,m)
    })(window,document,'script','//www.google-analytics.com/analytics.js','ga');

    ga('create', 'UA-8707243-1', {
        'cookieName' : 'whatsapp_cookie',
        'cookieDomain' : 'www.whatsapp.com',
        'cookieExpires' : 60 * 60 * 24 * 365 * 2
    });
    ga('send', 'pageview');
    // delete old cookies
    document.cookie = '__utma=; expires=Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:00:01 GMT;';
    document.cookie = '__utmc=; expires=Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:00:01 GMT;';
    document.cookie = '__utmz=; expires=Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:00:01 GMT;';
    </script>

            <link rel="stylesheet" href="https://www-cdn.whatsapp.net/css/v4/style.build.css?v=839687c">

            <script type="text/javascript" src="https://www-cdn.whatsapp.net/js/v4/jquery-1.12.2.min.js"></script>


    <meta property="og:url" content="https://api.whatsapp.com"/>
    <link rel="canonical" href="https://api.whatsapp.com" />

    <meta name="robots" content="noindex"/>

</head>
<body class="page page--landing page--api_send" id="top">
    <div class="header ">
        <header class="page-header ">
            <div class="page-header__inner">
                <a class="page-header__logo" href="https://www.whatsapp.com"></a>

                <div class="page-header__language">
                  
<div id="lng" onclick="toggle_lng_menu()">

                <span class="lng-id" dir="auto">
                <svg version="1.1" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" xmlns:xlink="http://www.w3.org/1999/xlink" class="lng-dropdown" x="0px" y="0px" width="9px" height="20px" viewBox="0 0 9 20" style="enable-background:new 0 0 9 20;" xml:space="preserve"><polygon fill="#ffffff" points="1,9 4.5,12.5 8,9 "/></svg>
                <span class="lng-name">English</span>
            </span>
    </div>

<div id="lng_open">
   <div id="select" onclick="toggle_lng_menu()">
       <span class="dropdown">&#9662;</span>
       <span class="icon"></span>
       Select your language   </div>
   <div id="popular">
       <li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="az" href="?l=az" dir="auto">Azərbaycanca</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="af" href="?l=af" dir="auto">Afrikaans</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="id" href="?l=id" dir="auto">Bahasa Indonesia</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="ms" href="?l=ms" dir="auto">Bahasa Melayu</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="ca" href="?l=ca" dir="auto">Català</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="cs" href="?l=cs" dir="auto">Česky</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="da" href="?l=da" dir="auto">Dansk</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="de" href="?l=de" dir="auto">Deutsch</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="et" href="?l=et" dir="auto">Eesti</a></li><li class="active"><a class="lng-link" data-lng="en" href="?l=en" dir="auto">English</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="es" href="?l=es" dir="auto">Español</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="fr" href="?l=fr" dir="auto">Français</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="ga" href="?l=ga" dir="auto">Gaeilge</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="hr" href="?l=hr" dir="auto">Hrvatski</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="it" href="?l=it" dir="auto">Italiano</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="sw" href="?l=sw" dir="auto">Kiswahili</a></li><li ><a class="lng-link" data-lng="lv" href="?l=lv"

logout
Saving session...
...copying shared history...
...saving history...truncating history files...
...completed.

[Opération terminée]
```


----------

